# This is what happens when I don't get out of bed early



## Abubob (Feb 9, 2014)

Who needs to go to expensive far away ski resorts when they have a backyard full of snow? Special thanks to the best camera lady I know for running outside and recording my slope style.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 9, 2014)

Enjoy the snow, but ditch the jeans.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abubob (Feb 9, 2014)

Jeans are required attire for backyard skiing.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2014)

I wear jeans skiing all the time. You just don't know because they are usually under snow pants. Except sometimes in late April / May.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought you wore a speed suit


----------



## Abubob (Feb 9, 2014)

Speed jeans?


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 10, 2014)

That back scratcher on the last run was sick, nice work.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 10, 2014)

How are the lift lines?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2014)

backyard snow is fun. I'm tempted to build a tiny boring jump in the backyard. Although my hill isn't as big.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 10, 2014)

Put in a rope tow.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 10, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> I wear jeans skiing all the time. You just don't know because they are usually under snow pants. Except sometimes in late April / May.




You wear jeans under your snow pants?! That sounds heavy and very uncomfortable. Get some good base and midlayers, man!

I'm house hunting right now and I really want to find a place with a big hill.  I will definitely put in a rope tow.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2014)

Sweet gap jumps!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice video!  I envy people with backyard hills.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice stuff Abubob.  Nice, lengthy back yahd with some pitch....  Jumps get a "10" from my judging...;-)


----------



## Abubob (Feb 10, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> That back scratcher on the last run was sick, nice work.


Wait till you see the daffy.



Puck it said:


> Put in a rope tow.


I'm thinking of a tram. In the mean time boot packing is good exercise. It'll help me get ready for a real hike.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 10, 2014)

Nick said:


> backyard snow is fun. I'm tempted to build a tiny boring jump in the backyard. Although my hill isn't as big.



Build it and be sure to post a video.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> You wear jeans under your snow pants?! That sounds heavy and very uncomfortable. Get some good base and midlayers, man!
> .



I lied. I was wearing jeans under snow pants until a couple months ago I busted a huge hole in the knee while carving some turns. Since then my jeans have been MIA and I've been wearing Dockers on a daily basis and also skiing.

They are loose fitting enough and I've never had a day skiing where I thought "My pants aren't comfortable, I might have to call this a day early".

But yeah my typical skiing outfit is whatever I was going to wear anyway + snowpants and parka. I'm a one pants kind of guy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2014)

How do you get to the hills if you don't get out off bed?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 10, 2014)

In a Napolean Dynamite voice. "Man you got like 10' of air"


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 10, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> *I wear jeans skiing all the time.* You just don't know because they are usually under snow pants. Except sometimes in late April / May.



I would think that would restrict movement (i.e. not good for moguls and trees).


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I would think that would restrict movement (i.e. not good for moguls and trees).



Na, used to ski with Jeans and Gaiters for years,( Non Powder days) Work great for back country skinning , put ski pants on for run down.
they do a good job of wicking away moisture.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 10, 2014)

Scotty said:


> How do you get to the hills if you don't get out off bed?



I did get out of bed. Just not early.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I would think that would restrict movement (i.e. not good for moguls and trees).



Loose fitting jeans aren't very restrictive at all.


----------

